# Montecristo White Rothschild Cigar Review - My favorite, creamy mild cigar hands down!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Montecristo White Rothschild Cigar Review - My favorite, creamy mild cigar hands down!*

If I'm looking for that full plume, creamy type smoke, the MC white label is where I go! What a great stick. My only problem in the past has been ...

Read the full review here: Montecristo White Rothschild Cigar Review - My favorite, creamy mild cigar hands down!


----------

